# Micro Mark Track Tool Set



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

I was pleasantly surprised. Against the collective advice of this forum, I purchased (from M B Klein model train stuff) the subject toolkit. 

The tools are now made from metal, not plastic! A nice aluminum material. This should make those track tools, especially the solder tool, more useful.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, you already posted that in your other thread. Why start multiples, especially when the other contains all the "collective advice" you're referring to?


----------



## dazfzef (May 1, 2021)

Why start multiples,




192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------

